# pigeons



## george (Aug 7, 2010)

Does anyone know a good place to get homing pigeons for training? My pup is ready for live birds. I have a pigeon hut constructed, now I just need the pigeons. I live in Missouri, but I heard that they can ship them from pretty much anywhere. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

-Nick


----------



## bounce (Dec 4, 2009)

Here are some potential sources: http://www.mynaga.org/index.php/category/bird-type/pigeons/

or you could try craigslist...


----------

